# Need a perfect commuter bike



## azalia1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi, I actually posted first in the CX forum. In that post I asked if anyone thought a modified CX bike would be a good commute bike. After reading a few posts, I confirmed this is not a new idea.

Basically I am a beginner-intermediate when it comes to bikes. I would like a perfect commuter bike. I live in the santa clara valley which is mostly flat and suburban. I would like a light, simple, cheap bike for getting to and from work which is a few miles away.

What do people reccomend? Something like a CX bike with flat bars, fenders, and a rear rack/bag carrier seems ideal to me. I don't really have a price limit, but I would like the absolute cheapest option(s) that don't stink. I would rather pay a few dollars more to get out of "total garbage" range, but I don't need top of the line. Minimalism is the idea.

I thank anyone in advance for any suggestions. Most bike shops around here peddle high end racing bikes or fat tubed, front suspension "hybrid cruiser" deals that look like an identity crisis between a cruiser and a mountain bike. I would like like, simple, utilitarian, and well built. 

Thank you again,


----------



## nbrennan (Feb 19, 2007)

Flat Terrain? Minimalist? Simple? Commuting? Budget Concious? Sounds like you might be looking for a fixed gear.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

http://www.surlybikes.com/lht_comp.html


Done and done 




joe


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

singlespeed / fixed


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Plenty of options...*

Not sure I would recommend jumping straight to a fixed gear. As for good, inexpensive CX bikes with rack mounts, there are a bunch: Surly (the Long Haul Trucker is more of a touring bike, and it will serve you well; they also have a CX called the crosscheck that is very popular), Ibex, Bianchi, Jamis, Motobecane, Schwinn, Soma all have nice CX bikes for a grand or less that will serve as a good commuter. Note that not all CX bikes have rack mounts, but all those brands I listed offer one that does have the rack mounts. Good luck.


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

First. Don't think cheap. Think value. Bike shops may cost more, but you are getting a better bike, plus service. That being said, if you have a bike shop in your area that sells the Schwinn Super sport flat bar road bike, check that one out, or Trek's Fx bikes. The 7200 Fx is about the same price as the super sport. I started, and still commute on a 1998 Trek 7500 multitrack (FX now) that has held up to thousand of miles of commuting. A few more reason to buy from a bike shop is most of them will give you a deal on better tires when you buy the bike (Get some Armadillos). Also, ask if they give up a free tune-up once a year. Good luck. 



azalia1 said:


> Hi, I actually posted first in the CX forum. In that post I asked if anyone thought a modified CX bike would be a good commute bike. After reading a few posts, I confirmed this is not a new idea.
> 
> Basically I am a beginner-intermediate when it comes to bikes. I would like a perfect commuter bike. I live in the santa clara valley which is mostly flat and suburban. I would like a light, simple, cheap bike for getting to and from work which is a few miles away.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

flat commute consisting of a few miles? this would meet your every need:

http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/SMOKE/index.html

the mechanic at my lbs has commuted on one, 20 miles a day, for years. it's held up.

i might change my recommendation if this is going to be your only bike, and/or your introduction into roadbiking.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Nice flat bar road bikes can be had for well under $1000. They usually come with V brakes or mini v's, and there is a pretty good range, quality-wise. Most of the ones that I've seen are pretty nice for the money, so what bike you want will turn on what you want to spend. Find one with a pretty good tire clearance for a little more versatility.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*To support what Joe said*

My Commuter:








Scot


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*If your commute really is flat,*

think hard about a single-speed (or even a FG if you think you can get into that). There are great advantages. You get more bike for the money, because there are a bunch of expensive parts you're not buying. You get a lighter bike for the same reason. And most important for commuting, you get a bike that's very rugged and low-maintenance. 

I commute on fixed-gear bikes, and I never have to mess with adjusting or lubricating deraillers, cables, shifters, etc. I check my one front brake and I go. If I get rained on I shake the water off and the next day put a little lube on the chain. If the bike gets dropped or bumped there are very few things to get bent. It's the way to go, IMO.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm about the 300th person to say so but fixed sounds perfect for what you are doing.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*I'm in the same boat as you....*

I've been trying to figure this one out for a little while myself. I currently ride my cross bike to work, but with cross season coming up, I would rather dedicate my cross bike to just cross racing. I'm also looking for something I can put a rear rack on. I lean heavily towards the flat bar option as opposed to drop bars. I'm not worried about being aero or anything. I'm more concerne with being up right and being able to see in traffic.

The Kona Smoke was mentioned as were the Trek FX models. You may also want to look at the Trek SU 200. I love the idea of the Specialized Globe IG8, but the price is a little high compared to the others just mentioned. The Jamis Coda models and the Kona Dew range might be worth looking at too.

I'm of the mindset that anything could happen to a commuter/errand runner bike. I think inexpensive but quality are the ways to go. My race bike is a Look 555 with full campy chorus and my mtn bike is a rush 800 upgraded to mostly XT. I want nice reliable stuff, but there is no need to go crazy with the costs (my opinion). Do you really want to have a $1,000 bike locked up outside? 

I've also tried pricing out building my own bike, but even that with what few spare parts I have (ebayed most of them this winter) is still in the $7-800 range. 

However, what I think may be one of the better bargains out there appears to be the Bianchi Boardwalk. http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_boardwalk.html

I have not ridden it yet, but the price of just under *$500*, decent components, ability to fit a rack and fenders, plus the 700C wheels vs 26" wheels on the Smoke and SU 200 make it a better option to me. Another $60 or so and you have your fenders, rack, etc. I've been looking for reviews on it, and so far what I have found seem fairly good.

The people recommending single/fixies have some points, but ask yourself also, what else will you do with this bike? How much weight are you carrying? How much traffic do you deal with? Lots or starts and stops? You called yourself a beginner at cycling I recall. I wouldn't recommend a fixed gear just yet.

That's my 3 cents (inflation stinks)


----------



## Meat Foot (Jul 13, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I'm about the 300th person to say so but fixed sounds perfect for what you are doing.


300+1 for a SS or FG or a Bianchi Castro Valley, 1x9, flat bars, fenders, rack, (they did come with generator in the front hub for a light), and done for $850. :thumbsup:


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The Jamis bikes I've seen seem to be good value. Check out their flatbar bikes. Also Bianchi Boardwalk.


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

This is my customized Van Dessel "Country Road Bob". I have ridden it thousands and thousands of commuter miles. It would probably match your style and terrain.

It has an aluminum frame, carbon fork, 44T chainring, 17T single speed freewheel, chopped down flat bar, 700c 25mm Kevlar-belted tires, SPD pedals, ultra reliable V brakes, and has eyelets for a rear rack. It currently has a black alloy rear rack and top case which could fit your change of clothes and acts like a rear fender, with fold-up, detachable grocery size panniers on hand for major hauling. It is reliable to the extreme, low maintenace, and moves along at a very fast clip.

Right now I am mainly commuting with a Bianchi Pista single speed, but you mentioned wanting a rear rack and flat bars, so the Van Dessel would be more to your liking.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Not an easy answer. Everyone has different preferences. Heck, sometimes I argue with myself. 

There are days when this is the perfect commuter (fixed gear simplicity):










Other days I find myself yearning for this one (gears, racks, lights, etc...):











Just depends on the mood...


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

azalia1 said:


> What do people reccomend? Something like a CX bike with flat bars, fenders, and a rear rack/bag carrier seems ideal to me. I don't really have a price limit, but I would like the absolute cheapest option(s) that don't stink. I would rather pay a few dollars more to get out of "total garbage" range, but I don't need top of the line. Minimalism is the idea.


It's not really a CX bike if it's got flatbars...

It sounds like you're just looking for something in the road-based hybrid category. 

Depending on your budget, and what's near you, I would be looking at something like:

Kona Smoke - $349
Novara Fusion
Novara Transfer
Kona PHD line
Cannondale Street
... any number of other bikes from just about every manufacturer.

As someone who has owned several CX bikes (and rode one to work today), I will say that there's nothing special about them, and in fact for commuting they are sort of a compromise bike. You get clearance for wider tires than a "road bike", but you're still often left with short chainstays and no eyelets for fenders or racks. If you don't want a rack, or panniers, then that's not a problem.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

*I don't think a fixed gear would make a perfect commuter*

The perfect communter bike would have more than one gear, no? Unless you are commuting with the same loads every day on mostly flat constant terrain then a fixed gear wouldn't make the perfect commuter. Most people sometimes carry more weight on some days and less weight on other days. Plus, most people ride in varying terrain and conditions. So, that would warrant gears.


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

The majority of the country IS flat.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

barbedwire said:


> The perfect communter bike would have more than one gear, no? Unless you are commuting with the same loads every day on mostly flat constant terrain then a fixed gear wouldn't make the perfect commuter. Most people sometimes carry more weight on some days and less weight on other days. Plus, most people ride in varying terrain and conditions. So, that would warrant gears.


Sure it will. For the conditions he's describing anyways. A flat short commute is perfect for the fixed gear. Perhaps not for his riding style, but to each their own. Mine goes up and down hills all the time. Some hills are even pretty steep (not long... just steep).

The Cross Check would be about as perfect as a bike could be for him. As well as the Soma Double Cross, or the Salsa Casseroll ( http://www.salsacycles.com/casseroll.html ). I don't know about a "true" CX frame, but any of the three above would probably meet his needs better than he can anticipate. They can also grow with him as his needs/wants change. Wanna convert it to a Fixed Gear? The Cross Check and the Salsa can do it. Also some light touring, as a grocery getter, with fenders or without... all three of those frames have you covered.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

JeffS said:


> It's not really a CX bike if it's got flatbars...
> 
> As someone who has owned several CX bikes (and rode one to work today), I will say that there's nothing special about them, and in fact for commuting they are sort of a compromise bike. You get clearance for wider tires than a "road bike", but you're still often left with short chainstays and no eyelets for fenders or racks. If you don't want a rack, or panniers, then that's not a problem.


I think Frischknecht might disagree with that first sentence. 

a cx race bike is probably not an ideal commuter, as you said most don't have eyelets, long stays or some even lack bottle cage screw braze-ons. but if you look at bikes that are cx bikes in name only, a bike like the crosscheck makes a fine commuter.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

my commute has two medium hills, it's in heavy urban traffic, the weight and bulk of my loads to and from work vary significantly, sometimes I ride offroad, conditions are snow/slippy/rain/mist/fog/heavy sustained rain/light rain/cold/heat/humid/dark/day/dusk - I've been fixed for about 3 years - 3500-4000 fixed commuting miles per year

simple, cheap, great training, improves form, super low maintenance, scratches the cycling itch just a bit deeper

with a fixed you can put more money into the frame and less in to parts = you get a better quality bike

I couldn't think of a better all around bike for commuting - if fixed is too much - get a flip flop hub (from Surly or others) and put a freewheel on one side - ride that singlespeed until you wanna go fixed and have your gearing down (which will almost certainly end up at just under 70'' (mine is 67'')


----------



## JeffS (Oct 3, 2006)

blackhat said:


> I think Frischknecht might disagree with that first sentence.


You mean this Frishknecht, who races cyclocross on a drop-bar cyclocross bike?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

JeffS said:


> You mean this Frishknecht, who races cyclocross on a drop-bar cyclocross bike?


same guy. he's riding flat bars in this pic though.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Well, Barb*



barbedwire said:


> The perfect communter bike would have more than one gear, no? Unless you are commuting with the same loads every day on mostly flat constant terrain then a fixed gear wouldn't make the perfect commuter. Most people sometimes carry more weight on some days and less weight on other days. Plus, most people ride in varying terrain and conditions. So, that would warrant gears.


Nothing is really _perfect_. Any choice has tradeoffs. I commute on fixed gears. For most people, commuting by definition means the same route every day, so if the route is basically flat (as mine is), terrain is not an issue. Sometimes I have a headwind all the way one direction (sometimes both directions, actually ), and I wish I had a little different gear, but it's easy enough to adjust. As for weight, I do carry varied loads, but that's only noticeable when accelerating (since the terrain is flat), so the single gear is not a big drawback there, either.

Against those small disadvantages, the FG offers the great advantages (for an everyday commuter) of simplicity, ruggedness, low maintenance. It also has great low-speed maneuverabilty for traffic. 

And finally there's the additional advantage (for some of us) of extreme FUN. It's an acquired taste, to be sure; some folks will never like it. But if you like it, it's great. If you don't take to the FG thing, single-speed riding has most of the same advantages, and nobody has to learn how to do that -- most of us started as youngsters riding SS bikes, and we did just fine.

There are different tools for different jobs (or different toys for different playgrounds?). I ride my geared road bike on longer, hillier rides, and I wouldn't give it up. For commuting and errands around town, the fixies are as close to "perfect" as I've found.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Am I the only one missing the advantages of flat bars? I have a commuter and almost never ride in the drops of my wide road bars but I sure like having all the options of where to put my hands. Also, if I want to pretent I have flat bars I hold my bars in the hand position. 

Edumacate me on the +++++++ of flat bars.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Some people like flatbars and risers because they can fit into narrower spaces. For the more daring commuters that means they can split lanes between cars a little easier. More power to them. I split lanes every now and then and if my Nitto Randonneur's can't fit comfortably into the space provided then I probably don't need to be in that space.

Also a fashion statement for some.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I am late to this. I commuted daily on a Soma Smoothie for around two years. It was perfect for my commute. I had old components left over from upgrades to my road bike so it had gears. That frame broke. I replaced it with a Gunnar Crosshairs cyclocross frame. I should have done that in the first place. I was able to use the same rack and panniers, all I had to buy was a set of cantilever brakes. 

I developed a different viewpoint about my commuting bikes. The majority of my ridetime was the result of commuting. As long as I have a secure place to keep my bike, I will always have a nice commuter. When I get back to the states this fall, the Gunnar will get a new centaur group.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Am I the only one missing the advantages of flat bars? I have a commuter and almost never ride in the drops of my wide road bars but I sure like having all the options of where to put my hands. Also, if I want to pretent I have flat bars I hold my bars in the hand position.
> 
> Edumacate me on the +++++++ of flat bars.


Yeah, I pretty much always rode drops until last year. But my current commute is on a MUT with a lot of novice bike commuters and college kids listening to iPods so I like being a bit more upright and being able to get on the brakes hard. Plus it's a bit nicer for hopping up curbs and whatnot.

Here's mine.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78173&highlight=surly


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I commute ~15 miles each way on my Surly Crosscheck. It's had racks, fenders, done a century and everything I can throw at it. It's now a fixed gear. Perfect commuter bike IMO. Not terribly light, but built like a tank, rides excellent and is amazingly versatile.


----------



## CommuterDawg (May 15, 2007)

As others have mentioned there is no "best" commuter bike only what you find works good for you. That is true of any bike you buy from SS Mountain to fixed commuter....

Being the moutain biker that I am....I picked up a flat bar Kona Dew Deluxe and commute 2-3 times a week approximately 40 miles round trip. Bike is designed like a cross between a road bike and a mountain bike but not like the hybrids of old. I put my old bar ends from my fisher hardtail and some nice grippy squishy Ouray grips and it has plenty of hand positions except for a super aero road bike drop bar. A nice integrated Topeak rear deck and panniers and I have plenty of room for my work clothes, lunch, bike stuff etc.

I love the fact that although its a bit heavy it handles the MUT/roads with nice bike lanes that I commute on very nice - complete with disc brakes. Never have to worry about having such a true wheel and no problems in the rain. Been riding Kona dual suspended moutain bikes for a some time and I love their bikes. Not the standard run of the mill commuter either. I don't see many people on a Kona.....

I did take a look at the Jamis flat bar bikes that are made of steel instead of aluminum but they were back ordered for so long I just couldn't wait for one. The Kona Dew Deluxe was runner up so I purchased this over my first choice and I love it. Your mileage may vary but I ride road, mountain FS, 29er' SS hardtail and I think it is a great bike. It looks nice next to all my other bikes in the garage as well  

Oh....and a flat bar commuter bike with disc brakes says that you are a bike GEEK!

CD


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Take a closer look at the Jamis Commuter 3. I am. I love the upright swept back bars, the 8 speed Shimano internal hub, (which keeps the bike very clean looking-no derailleur hanging down), which should be plenty of speeds around town. The wrench I talked to about this said these are proving to be fairly bombproof-he's yet to see one come back in. Plus you've got fenders, rack eyelets, and 36 spoke wheels with 700x32 tires. Not bad for 5 bills. All for the price of a fixie. I may have to have one just for my 'around town' rides, and I'm hoping it'll encourage me to do lots of errands with it.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Two frames that would make excellent commuter bikes for a reasonable price are the Salsa Casseroll and Soma Smoothie. The Salsa sells for about $525 frame and fork, and the Soma $375 frame only, so they are about the same price. I personally like the Salsa because the geometry would suit me better, but they are similar value for what you get. You could build up either of these frames for $1,000 or so depending on the quality of components and whether you have any parts on hand.

My commuter bike is a De Bernardi lugged steel frame that I bought off eBay for about $400 new-old-stock. I had some wheels and few other parts on hand, and was able to build it up with Ultegra and a few DA parts for about $1,000 including labor. It is a nice riding bike, but after commuting for a while I wish I had gotten a frame with eyelets for racks and fenders. I may just end up converting it a fixie and buying a Salsa Casseroll or a touring frame for my commuter.

Another good option if you are trying to keep costs down is to search for a nice old Japanese touring or sport touring frame on eBay or thrift shops. Some of the 1980s Miyatas, Panasonics, Bridgestones, Nishikis, etcs are very nice quality and have plenty of eyelets for racks and fenders.


----------

